# Problem with Intel Centrino-N

## fuchedjiev

Hi

I have a problem with WiFi on my new laptop - Dell 15R Inspiron 5520

# dmesg | grep iw

[    7.860491] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

[    7.860493] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc90010098000

[    7.860495] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0xC4

[    7.860635] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.501200] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1

[    8.541275] iwldvm: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[    8.541276] iwldvm: Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation

[    8.541311] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG enabled

[    8.541313] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    8.541315] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[    8.541316] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE enabled

[    8.541318] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P enabled

[    8.541321] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230 BGN, REV=0xC8

[    8.541470] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[    8.560579] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x81c, CALIB=0x6

[    8.560581] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: Device SKU: 0x150

[    8.560583] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0x3, Valid Rx ant: 0x3

[    8.748503] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   16.966485] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   16.974066] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x0-0x0

[   17.347496] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   17.355090] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x0-0x0

===============

# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager status

 * status: started

===============

# uname -a

Linux vlado 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 18 21:30:22 EEST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

===============

# wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlp8s0

Trying to associate with 00:1d:73:8f:92:7d (SSID='VOX' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:1d:73:8f:92:7d

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:73:8f:92:7d reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:1d:73:8f:92:7d (SSID='VOX' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:1d:73:8f:92:7d

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:73:8f:92:7d reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:1d:73:8f:92:7d (SSID='VOX' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:1d:73:8f:92:7d

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:73:8f:92:7d reason=0

==============

Any idea where is problem hide ?

Thanks in advance !

----------

## fuchedjiev

Hi all

I solve the problem.

After installing nm-applet, all is OK :)

----------

